# Egg color changed



## kimberly11 (May 15, 2013)

My buff orpington use to laid brown eggs and know there are white egg . I do not know why?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Seems odd. I have never heard of this but maybe someone else has. Interested to find out myself!


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Beginning of the season the eggs are deep and dark, towards the end of the season the eggs fade dramatically. Hope this answers your question.


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

the hen may be getting old. How old is she? have you changed Roosters?


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't know, also a newbie, but I know that a lot of species of birds depend on diet for feather color, especially beta-carotene. Just as an experiment, try feeding her grated carrot. When I was a little girl, the flamingos at Knott's Berry Farm were nearly white. Turns out in the wild, they ate a lot of brine shrimp, and that carrot was a good substitute, and after that was added to the flamingos' diet they turned pink again. If it doesn't darken the eggshell, it will still be good for the chicken, and egg-color has no relation to the nutritional content of the egg anyway. It's just fun to have colored eggs.


----------



## kimberly11 (May 15, 2013)

chickenlady84 said:


> the hen may be getting old. How old is she? have you changed Roosters?


She is only 8 months old. I don't have a Rooster.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

That's the strangest thing ever. I have to research this. This may be a stupid question but.. Do you have other hens? Could it be another bird?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you have any other breeds in your flock ?


----------



## kimberly11 (May 15, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Do you have any other breeds in your flock ?


Hi, I only have 1 Delawear and 4 Buff Orpington


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Interesting. Chickens do not change the color of their eggs (other than fading). Colored ear lobes on a chicken mean colored eggs, white ear lobes is white eggs. Can you post a pic of one of the white eggs next to a brown egg? Maybe it is just faded tan. Both BO's and Del's should be laying brown eggs. Do you have any other birds like ducks around,.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Actually my first buffs laid a near white (hatchery stock, imagine that) egg. Delaware lay brown.


----------

